# New Handgun.. Deal or no deal?...NEW PICS!!



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey guys, Ive been trying to sell my sons old ATV for a couple months now. I havent gotten a reasonable offer thus far due to this crappy economy, so I listed it for trade on a handgun. 

So yesterday I get a call from a Memphis police officer that wants to trade his handgun for my ATV. The gun is a Springfield XD9 Subcompact with a Tactical light, all the factory accessories with case, plus a custom holster, speed loader, factory mag and extended mag with grip extention, and 400 rounds of 9mm ammo. It looks identical to the one in the pic below. It has no scratches and looks brand new. It has only had about 80 rounds shot through it.

I was counting on about $400 out of the ATV, so technically that is what Ill have in the pistol. I dont know much about handguns, so is $400 a good deal for this pistol?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 27, 2010)

you can get 400 for that gun if its in decent shape any day but after you play with it you'll probably keep it

ive got the tac model and love it. thousands of rounds w/out a hiccup or jam


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 27, 2010)

Snatch it up! :shock:


----------



## Froggy (Apr 27, 2010)

Good deal right there!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nearly 500 new without the light.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 27, 2010)

Sounds like a great deal if the gun is definetly in good shape. A good used one of those would run right around 450 or so(give or take) without all the "extras"...so sounds like a good deal.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 27, 2010)

I picked up the gun, man is it sweet!!! Ill post pic soon. It looks brand new. I picked up some Golden Sabers for home protection from Bass Pro on the way back. It came with 400 rounds of target/range remington ammo. Im gonna take it to the range tomorrow. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice score! =D>


----------



## Bubba (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome! Can't wait for pics! :beer:


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 27, 2010)

I carry that exact same gun in 40 cal everyday. I absolutely love it. You cant go wrong with an XD. Wait till you shoot it, you wont believe the accuracy from a sub compact. Simply amazing. Check out XDtalk, a forum dedicated to the XD. The people arnt as friendly as here but there is a ton of valuable info on everything XD there.

Just recently picked me up a XDm 9 to shoot IDPA. I love it as well.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 28, 2010)

Cool that you got it from a cop, so you know it's been well taken care of. 8)


----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 5, 2010)

Well I finally got the pistol last week. Hadnt been able to upload pics because Ive been to busy from the flood here in Memphis. 

Loggerhead, you were right. After playing with it and putting a couple hundred rounds thru it, Im definately keeping it.

I added a few accessories....anyway, here it is.

No brooms or mops were harmed during the making of this post.


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2010)

nice setup! Love the light. thinking of getting one myself.


----------



## Bubba (May 5, 2010)

Very Nice! I think you got a heck uva deal! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2010)

Great deal I have a friend that carries one very safe hand gun. Love the long clip. Getting for LEO you can be assured it was tken care of and cleanded never sure of that if you buy from some one you do not know very well. My wife won't let me buy anymore hand guns but maybe I can find something and run into sweet desl like that.


----------



## switchback (May 9, 2010)

Great deal!!!!

Hope the flooding didn't affect you directly. My family is in Millington, Munford and covington.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 10, 2010)

how much did the light run ya?

been thinking of getting one for mine. does it make any difference concele carrying?

good lookin setup man you cant go wrong with um. lots of good stuff on xdtalk.com


----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 10, 2010)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> how much did the light run ya?
> 
> been thinking of getting one for mine. does it make any difference concele carrying?
> 
> good lookin setup man you cant go wrong with um. lots of good stuff on xdtalk.com



Mike, The light on the gun(Streamlight TLR-3) cost me $75. I originally purchased an Insight X2 or XML(same thing), but before I even put it on I seen a Streamlight TLR-3 that I really liked for a lower price. So I used the Streamlight instead. I still have the Insight XML if you want it. I paid almost $80 for it. I could let it go for around $50 if you want it. But honestly, if I was you, I would get the Streamlight. It has more than double the lumens, uses C4 LED technology, and is built better IMO. The only advantage the Insight has is that it's smaller. 

I dont know how they would work with concealed carry.

Here is the link to the Insight I bought. This is the actual auction that I won, so you can see how much I paid for it. $50 shipped if you want it. 

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230464317784&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## wolfmjc (May 10, 2010)

nice deal.... 8)


----------

